# Am 16. Februar erscheint die Spielesammlung C&C - Die ersten 10 Jahre. Ihre Lieblings-C&C-Folge?



## Administrator (8. Februar 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BuMu (8. Februar 2006)

Der tiberiumkonflikt fand ich am besten, schade dass es kein multiplayer gab.

Als zweites kam alarmstufe rot, sehr sehr geil! (ach addon, vergelstungsschlag : top top top)

Und den Rest ... kannst vergessen   

Generals ist auch ganz okay, aber einfach nicht mehr *das* C&C was es einmal war.


----------



## Kandinata (8. Februar 2006)

BuMu am 08.02.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Der tiberiumkonflikt fand ich am besten, schade dass es kein multiplayer gab.
> 
> Als zweites kam alarmstufe rot, sehr sehr geil! (ach addon, vergelstungsschlag : top top top)
> 
> ...




hmm

als erstes kommt was taktik und schwierigkeitsgrad angeht natürlich teil 1

was den spassfaktor (teil 1 war so extrem frustrierend damals ^^) angeht ist alarmstufe rot ganz vorne

c&c 3 war einfach nur schrott

alarmstufe rot 2 war besser als c&c3, aber es war irgendwie... anders... aber auch nicht sooo schlecht

renegade ist stylisch gewesen, einfach nur das motto "mittendrin statt nur dabei"  

und generals zähle ich nicht zu c&c dazu, das ist lustig als strategiespiel, aber der "c&c faktor" ist einfach nicht da


----------



## GhostReloaded (10. Februar 2006)

Jo, dem stimm ich vollkommen zu, wobei ich den letzten C&C-Ableger den größten Schrott fand, außer ein paar Effekten und netten Sounds.... wo bitte waren die coolen Videos geblieben, die *ALLE* vorherigen Teile ausgezeichnet haben?! Und warum sind die Entwickler nicht ihren 2 Szenarien treu geblieben? Alles nur weil EA was massentaugliches Spiel auf den Markt werfen wollte, aber das, was Westwood in 8 Jahren aufgebaut hatte wurde mit nur einem Spiel weggefegt! Und mit dem kommenden Teil wird es genauso..... C&C hat sein Flair verloren! Es lebe Act of War


----------

